# Dead River - Walton County



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hit Dead River today with friend Joe in his Tracker. Terrible day for catching but a beautiful day on the water. Fished 5:45 to 11AM.... 1 keeper warmouth. Used crickets, worms, buzz baits, several types of fly poppers, several bass worms, and a few cuss words. Activity was extremely slow. There is usually plenty of gar activity but today there was hardly feeding or jumping. Only saw maybe three jumping mullet. No gators, no bugs on water, no fish feeding along cypress tree line or anywhere for that matter.

Upper end of first lake was fairly clean but the rest and lower lake was stained from high water. River is on the drop. 
Tried to cut over to Boynton Cutoff to get to Holmes Creek but fallen tree blocked the passage from the lower Dead River lake. 

To make a long story short we finally quit and headed home after stopping for lunch at Red Bay Grocery. But we did stop at Commanders Landing just to check it out and was surprised to find the loading dock under water. The river level is not all that high so it looks like the new walkways by ramp may have been built too low to low water when the work was done. 
I'm going back tomorrow and try some of the lakes off the main river. Should be able to access a few.

http://s1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb480/fishwalton/Dead River 07-21-11/ 

The photo of mermaids at the ramp when we came in does not do them justice. They said the water was nice and cool.

Water temp in the river was 83.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

She made it worthwhile right!!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Mermaids*

There were 4 lounging on the ramp which brightened up the day considerably for a couple of over the hill old codgers...... :cool2:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats a pretty sweet tracker you got walt, is the dead river apart of the choctawhatchee?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The Tracker belongs to my friend Joe and yes Dead River runs into the main river.


----------

